# Trigano 650 - Update



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I was expecting to be giving a poor report, but in reality it's starting to turn into a nice van.
Been to Luxembourg, Switzerland, France, Belgium, Tuxford.
I bet I was the first to take a 650 to Europe - shouldn't I get a badge or something?
I had problems - mostly rattles and a few furniture issues. Been sorted out - so far as is reasonably practicable - the main issues, but then there never were any major problems.

Others I have been able to sort.
1. major creaking - turned out to be the bike rack. Surprising how it transmitted right to the front.
2. squeaking rattle - traced to sliding door - fixed in seconds with application of rubber trim cleaner.

I could nit-pick about the cabinet work as an ex piano builder, but it's mostly plywood, and screws generally hold better than with the papier mache stuff that some of the expensive vans use.

Window and roof blinds - I've used the soft Velcro self adhesive, that I'd found in SWMBO's sewing box.

When I see or hear about the problems people have had with £40+ K vans I can't moan.
Getting to like her more and more; think I made the right choice.

Don't think I like the Fiamma Carry Back much; maybe go for a box.

So - when/where are we gonna arrange a Tribute meet then?

O.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Otto,

You could always organise a meet for the "Tin Men" to get together   

Don


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I think it ought to be a Panel Van meet as we are all filed under AND THE REST. :wink:


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All
I hope you can get a meeting sorted before October as we are off too France for 6 months.

Bernies :lol: :lol:


----------

